# vegeterian recipies



## jimm (Jul 26, 2015)

Hello all,


Im looking for help with tasty vegetarian high protein meals for bodybuilding, im very intrigued by veggie bodybuilders i eat meat all day every day and not much veggies until now! now im by no means going full veggie but i am going from 6-7 meals of meat and carbs with no veggies to 3-4 meat based meals for my protein source, and going to be making the rest as veggie meals... im getting some brown rice and egg white protein powder as back up almost, so yeah if any one can maybe give me some advice on vegeterian friendly high protein veggie meals i would be really grateful.




Cheers


----------



## seyone (Jul 27, 2015)

how about black beans and quinoa


----------



## jimm (Jul 29, 2015)

seyone said:


> how about black beans and quinoa



lol was looking for abit more detail I know what foods to eat looking for actuall recipies


----------



## JuliaFord (Sep 25, 2015)

My favorite vegetable recipe is fried broccoli with egg, it is very tasty and healthy.


----------



## NEVERSURRENDR (Sep 26, 2015)

I basically killed the vegetarian and ate him for protein..  Lol jk.  Good luck. MANY vegetarians have to take protein pills because they cannot consume enough protein from beans, soy & legumes. My main veges are soy beans , broccoli, asparagus (makes ur pee reek my the way), tomatoes (technically a fruit), SOME greens (spinach or kale or  romaine).


----------



## antelope07 (Oct 9, 2015)

Im not personally aware that a vegan diet would help with muscle building, but there are some vege proteins out there, might be good for cutting, I have a vegan friend, he is like 99 lbs


----------



## bubble789 (Dec 16, 2015)

hard for me to only eat veggie. Like to eat meat with veggie.


----------



## MonsterGear (Mar 6, 2016)

My favorite food is egg whites with spinach, 4 years do not eat meat but I'm stronger and healthier than ever, nothing lose than not eat fleshy, think about your health important is the methodology of training and perseverance, you can obtain enough protein from eggs and whey powder


----------



## SandraStamps (Aug 17, 2016)

You can combine veggies with soya chunks. Check out on internet recipes of soya chunks as soya chunks are rich in protein.


----------

